# Confused, keep getting told different things about gender. HELP!



## MollyMalone

Ok, so at 9 weeks i had this blood test done at a clinic where they tell youths gender of baby. It's 98% effective... We always knew about that 2% risk of being wrong. Don't know any one who got it wrong before though. 

At my 12 week scan I was told it looked like a girl but Dr couldn't confirm it, however today at my 16 week scan I was told boy. Dr said if it wasn't because of the gender test I had done she'd be a 100% sure, but since I got a different result and there is only a 2% chance of it being wrong she'll confirm it in 4 weeks. 

I don't mind what we are having, DH would like a boy better but is happy either way... So what do you think based on this potty shot?? When does the nub dissappear?? I was a bit disappointed when I was told I was having a girl. Once I got used to the idea I've been told boy and now I just feel weird about it... Not feeling excited anymore.. Prob because either way I don't want to get my hopes up.

https://i46.tinypic.com/nn6v7k.jpg


----------



## 6lilpigs

That looks very boyish to me:)


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I'm rubbish at telling gender on ultrasound! But that is VERY confusing! I would be super irritated. Let us know when you get it confirmed!


----------



## BabyCleo

i dont know how to look at it! :( but let us know how it goes, it sucks they are changing their minds :(


----------



## peachymomma

Looks boy to me! Girls usually have 3 lines. 16 weeks is still on the earlier side. Let us know what it turns out to be.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I had no idea that you could get early blood tests that's really interesting. As others have said just hang in there for a few weeks, you could maybe book a 3d scan for earlier? Hope you are happy with the outcome hunny. xx


----------



## _jellybean_

For sure that's a boy, hon! I'm sorry they gor it wrong. What type of clinic, and what was the blood test called, if you dont mind me asking.xx


----------



## BeccaxBump

Does look very boyish, girls have three lines.
xoxox


----------



## jenniferttc1

Looks boy to me. Thats what my son looked like at 16 weeks. Boys are AMAZING, you will love it!


----------



## MollyMalone

The blood test has different names in different countries, and not every country has it available due to ethical issues. people aborting of they don't have the gender they want would be a problem in countries like china, India, etc. 

In Spain is called detesex. It's used in some countries to find out the sex after genetic counseling has determined that of a couple has a certain gender it will be born with a certain birth defect for sure... Just as a form of screening as it has a 2% error rate. 
Not even the Dr knows anybody that got in wrong... But knowing my luck hahaha. 

I'm not as nervous anymore. My main fear was getting used o the idea of a boy only to be told its a girl again, so I've decided to keep calling baby Daniela until proven otherwise at the 20 week scan. 
I'll be gettin it done on the 3rd and another one at a different hospital on the 7th so I hope there won't be any doubts then, or mismatched guesses.

DH is over the moon at the possibility of having a boy, since it was what we were hoping for at first.. But we'll see. When does the nub disappear??


----------



## 6lilpigs

Molly have you posted over on the genderdreaming site for confirmation?
https://genderdreaming.com/forum/ultrasound-gender-prediction/


----------



## MollyMalone

Had my first 20 week scan today. Dr said 100% boy and I can clearly see his bits. Not making it official until friday when I have my private 20 weeks scan, and hopefully we'll get to see it in 3D as well...

The only thing is, in the scans I see from other people the testicles seem to be smaller and the penis bigger, while in my scan is the other way around. It may sound silly but is it normal? And also, by the look of the scan, do you think there is any chance that it could be a swollen clitoris?? I know the Dr said its a 100% boy, but we already told our families (just not friends), and my dad specially was suuuper excited. I would absolutely HATE to go through telling and specially listening to people over this again :blush:

I guess I'm just being veeery cautious after whats happened.

https://i46.tinypic.com/2w3dfcw.jpg


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

The pictures blurry and it doesn't have a clear potty shot to me??


----------



## Misscalais

Do you have a potty shot?


----------



## MollyMalone

Unfortunately that's the only pic I have where we can see his bits. I've just circled it in his picture, to see if it helps.

https://i48.tinypic.com/2daats1.jpg


----------



## 6lilpigs

Thats a boy Molly:) His balls will be bigger as they are born swollen and settle down after a week or so, this happens with girls too, there bits are pretty swollen at birth but again settle down. A girl at this stage would look almost completely flat in that area, congratulations on your little man xxx


----------



## cupcakekate

that looks like a boy to me!


----------



## Chezzz

deffo a boy.. 
they wont tell us gender here til 15/16 weeks. 
i found out from private scan at 15+4 and hes still a boy.. 
at 12 weeks the gentials havent formed properly so its pretty hard to tell gender on scan at early. 

congrats on your boy though :)


----------

